# • swell.gr • Mercedes GLK 300 Full Detail/Nanolex Protection •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

During the first days of new year, we had booked a big in Size project, a white Mercedes GLK 300 which from now on will be our lucky charm for 2013 since this was the first car to go through our doors for the new year.










This car was recently bought from its previous owner and had some serious issues with some black paint sprey on the front half of the car and of-course the usual swirls and rds of a used, not loved car. It was also booked for an interior detailing.

So the first step was some serious scrubbing with Bit Hamber's regular clay





































Before










After










After the clay, we took some PTG measurements




























So this is what we dealt with









































































As this car had ceramic clear coat (Letter C in colour's code), we were fully equiped with all our arsenal, rotary, da and vrg polishers, and all kinds of pads, as long as our favorite polish for the time being, Menzerna's FG400.

Here are some 50-50 shots we took during the process:
































































Having our camera steady at the same spot, here are some before/after shots.

Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










As mentioned before, interior needed some love too. Here is how it was initially









































































Here are the products used (APC is missing from the picture).










After a long time of cleaning all seats and plastic/vinyl surfaces, here are some final shots of the interior:






















































































































Back to the external process now, after compounding, we finished the car with the use of a red LC Hydro pad and Menzerna's SF4000 which gave the final boost on car's shine and a perfectly prepared surface for LSP. Since Nanolex was about to follow, before LSP we cleaned the paint with Nanolex Premium Paint Cleaner which is by our experience the best cleanser for all nanolex products.

We first applied Nanolex Nanowax which played the role of a good base for the next prduct which wasNanolex Premium Paint & Alloy Sealant which gave the final shine and ofcourse protection on this pollar bear (as we like to call our big white lucky charm ).

Final touches were given before final shots. Wheel arches and tires were dressed with Meguiar's M40, all trims treated with AF Revive, all glasses including the sunroof were polished with Zaino's Glass polish and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant. Exhaust tips were polished, cleaned and protected with Britemax Final Shine.

Final Shots



























































































Under Sunlight
































































Thank you for reading this thread.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow what a messy interior! Nice work again! Cheers:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Mike! :thumb:
Really battered up paintwork and a tough clearcoat with lots of contamination that were soooo difficult to remove!!!

The end result does you justice though, as the nanolex gave all the necessary gloss to make her shine as new!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

both interior and exterior have been a real mess...awesome work and super result mike..Bravo


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Stunning work but that interior looked like an incontinent pensioner owned it lol


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Love these shame they dont sell them in UK, always see them in US when im there.


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Great job Mike:thumb::argie:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great job


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent cars these are!!!! Like rob says shame they don't sell them in the uk. Great work...


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Top work as always mike


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

she needed some tlc and she got it nice touch :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

as always standing out from the crowd with your flawless work.

I bet it's still warm in greece just now lol...:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates 

Paul it is 15 degrees as we speak :lol:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work mike


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work and finish to one of my favorite cars!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice work, as always :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Fantastic work Mike.....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------

